# m.ksy's cwm touch port from the razr



## Dubbsy (Jul 30, 2012)

I had nothing to do with it but thought it should be posted here.

*Please direct all comments and questions and likes to his post.*

http://rootzwiki.com/topic/39689-recovery-clockworkmod-touch-5845-black-edition/


----------



## nanerasingh (Oct 3, 2012)

I install by bootstrap work great

Sent from my DROID2 Global using RootzWiki


----------



## Morlok8k (Jul 13, 2012)

i tried it myself on my D2G, and it seemed to work. I didnt really try any of the functions however.


----------

